# Brazil Announces Equal Pay for Men's, Women's National Soccer Teams



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Brazil Announces Equal Pay for Men's, Women's National Soccer Teams
					

The Brazilian soccer federation announced that the women's national team will receive equal daily payments and FIFA World Cup prize money proportions from this point forward, per ...




					bleacherreport.com
				





The Brazilian soccer federation announced that the women's national team will receive equal daily payments and FIFA World Cup prize money proportions from this point forward, per sportswriter Grant Wahl:


> Grant Wahl@GrantWahl
> Brazilian soccer federation president says its men's and women's teams will now receive same daily payments and same proportions of FIFA World Cup prize money moving forward. (Though total World Cup prize money remains much higher for men's WC than women's WC.) https://t.co/d6KAFlOcSK


Per BBC News, CBF President Rogerio Caboclo says the new policy has been in place since March. As noted by Nicholas Mendola of Pro Soccer Talk, Brazil's women's team played three matches that month as part of the 2020 Tournoi de France.
Brazil has not played since March due to the COVID-19 pandemic. They have qualified for the Tokyo Summer Olympics, which have been pushed to the summer of 2021.
Brazilian manager Pia Sundhage offered comments on the policy change.

"This is historic. Being a part of this is very special, I'm very grateful," Sundhage said, per Rodrigo Almonacid of Barron's.
Per Almonacid, the Brazilian professional league "authorized equal prize money for women and men" last year.
The news comes amid the United States women's national soccer team's ongoing fight for equal pay with U.S. Soccer, which have gone to court.
The United States District Court for the Central District of California dismissed the women's team's claims in May, stating that "the WNT (Women’s National Team) has been paid more on both a cumulative and an average per-game basis than the MNT (Men’s National Team) over the class period," per Reuters.
They were denied the opportunity for an immediate appeal but may do so on Sept. 15, when their claims "including unfair medical services, travel and training" will go to trial.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

Lol, how long do you think they can sustain this?
Nobody cares about women's sports, not even women.


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 3, 2020)

how much are they getting paid anyway


----------



## Bogliacci (Sep 3, 2020)

inb4 they just lower the men's pay to match the women's


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 3, 2020)

People don't give a single slightest fuck about women's football/soccer in Brazil, you don't see people talking about it on social media or anywhere really, I feel like this is going to backfire hard, specially if they apply the same rule on normal teams.



NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, how long do you think they can sustain this?
> Nobody cares about women's sports, not even women.


I care a little bit about women's volley, tbh


Spoiler


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

StoicMoose said:


> inb4 they just lower the men's pay to match the women's


This is the only way I see it working.
I'm suddenly reminded of a completely full endcap of women's championship soccer action figures with clearance tags all over them at Walmart last year.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Sep 3, 2020)

Good for them.  If it backfires, then it backfires, but until then, good for them.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 3, 2020)

Juejuejuejue


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 3, 2020)

Sorry, Neymar. You get bitchpay now.


----------



## Without A Gout (Sep 4, 2020)

Why can't it just be a statement like "if you produce revenue like the men, you will get paid like them"?

Right, that will never happen because professional women's sports are a financial black hole.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Sep 4, 2020)

StoicMoose said:


> inb4 they just lower the men's pay to match the women's


That's probably what will happen since National Team earnings are irrelevant for most players.

For the World Cup, the prize money was $400M for men and $30M for women. But, that doesn't add up to much for any single player, compared to the huge contracts most of the better teams have.


----------



## Next Task (Sep 4, 2020)

From what I can tell, it means that the women get the same per diem and the same percentage of the prize pool as the men, for national teams only. 

So it's basically increased walking-around money rather than salary, and the prize money for women's soccer is much smaller so they're just getting more of that. 

It's not much. And fair enough to them for what they're now getting. But most people reading the headline are going to think women in soccer are now getting Brazilian superstar money, when this is just a mild virtue signal which likely doesn't cost the Brazilians much at all. 

I'll make fun of it when the women demand to be paid like ... uh, insert famous current Brazilian soccer player's name here. But this is a much more reasonable parity made to look revolutionary.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 4, 2020)

StoicMoose said:


> inb4 they just lower the men's pay to match the women's


Now you are thinking in Latinamerican


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 18, 2022)

So its been over a year, how did this go?


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Jan 18, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> So its been over a year, how did this go?


Brazilian here. Nobody gave a shit.

Hell, nobody gives a shit about the _Men's NT_ anymore because something something lost their essence, something something money. Why would we care about what the nigress dykes do or demand?


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Jan 18, 2022)

Can't wait to see the women's team play in front of 15 thousand screaming fans at the Maracana.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 19, 2022)

Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> Brazilian here. Nobody gave a shit.
> 
> Hell, nobody gives a shit about the _Men's NT_ anymore because something something lost their essence, something something money. Why would we care about what the nigress dykes do or demand?


So they arent getting paid more then?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jan 19, 2022)

If women's soccer weared the same clothes as women's volley, they would have been more popular but someone might shout "that's sexist".


----------

